# stuffed smoked green peppers



## darelleats (Sep 4, 2008)

I saw some pics of some on here in an older thread and they looked great.

Does anyone have recipes they would be willing to share? What do you stuff peppers with anyways?


----------



## lucky (Sep 4, 2008)

Are you talking about Jalapenos, then try the ABT forum.  If you are talking about stuffed bell peppers never seen that thread.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 4, 2008)

*Stuffed Pepper Recipe* 
Heres one I changed around and added stuff to till it suited me hope you like it originally from Ron50

1 lb Ground Turkey
1 lb Ground Chicken
1 lb Ground Sirloin
1 cup of cooked Rice
1 small can tomato sauce
1 *tbs* Onion Powder
1 *tbs* Garlic Powder
1 *tbs* Pepper
1 tsp Salt
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper
12 Peppers Green, Red or Yellow your choice

Mix all the meat together adding the spices and the tomato sauce cook on the stove until done
Drain it very well

Add it to the bowl of cooked rice and mix well

Cut the top off the peppers saving the tops then take out seeds and veins poke several small holes in the bottom of peppers for drainage

Fill peppers about 1/2 full then add a layer of ketchup continue to fill then another layer of ketchup then put top back on

Place stuffed peppers into a pan with holes in the bottom and put into the smoker until they appear to be soft and done usually between 3 and 4 hours at 225-250 for me

Spices can be adjusted to taste


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 4, 2008)

Piney, that sounds great!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah..........that was DJ Deb's post...........i thought she put the recipe in the thread?

i have done em, they are EXCELLANT!


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 4, 2008)

jerry thanks for that recipe...lol
me n you were just talkin bout these the other nite ;)


----------

